# diuretics for comp



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

has anyone used diuretics leading upto a competition,my question is what do you use and whens the best time to use them if needed??


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

my mate used aldactone. think he used them for the last week. personally i never used them yet but he looked pretty good. made a diffarence.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I just used the herbal kind. Manipulation of your water intake in the last week is the best way to do it, and diuretics should only be on hand for if you fcuk up


----------



## missuniverse 89 (Aug 21, 2009)

24 hours before a show drink a bottle of dry white wine, just a good


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

start drinking 8ltrs of water a day 8 days before show, don't limit sodium. 2 days before show stop sodium intake keep drinking 8ltrs per day. Then stop drinking water 24 hours before you step on stage.


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

i used aquaban last year and they got my water stripped a treat.

just follow the instructions and u cant go wrong


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

me and my partner gary have never used diaretics...we just load with water and use vitamin C

ive heard of so many people who dieted their ass off and then on the day totally wrecked their condition with use of lasix etc...

dont do it..

proof in the pudding..


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

god damn that is some pudding!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

avril said:


> me and my partner gary have never used diaretics...we just load with water and use vitamin C
> 
> ive heard of so many people who dieted their ass off and then on the day totally wrecked their condition with use of lasix etc...
> 
> ...


agreed, don't mess with them diruetics. I forgot to mention vit c in my previous post, I did 10g a day in last week.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

wow, thats some proof you got their avril!! lookin dry and shredded there, your hubby aint half bad either! Awsome conditioning from the both of you. Question- Why Vitamin C though?


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

ive seen folk messing with potassium loading and all sorts of **** on the last few days of a comp...not good..

we have always kept it simple...

last week before the show..we water load..up to 7 litres or so a day...which is hard going..but water sipped all day long..

1000mg vit C daily as usual..

but on night before the comp at approx 8pm..we didnt stop the water as many folk seem to think is good....we just cut the water back to normal consumption..if i wanted a cuppa tea..i had one..if i wanted a drink of water i had one.....

before bed..we didnt bother with the glass of wine or the brandy that again many seem to think is necessary..we took and extra 1000mg vit C

on waking...it was breakfast as normal with more water or tea and just sipped after that initial drink...and 1000mg vit C every 3 hours before the comp...even backstage im drinking water...

this has a downside though,...you sweat more onstage..but good bit is...it keeps you hydrated, no cramps, fuller muscle and no nasty rebound the day after the show..

how many folk say." oh but i looked fkin awsome the day before the show!" well..if you look awsome the day before and really dry...its cos the muscles are full and well hydrated....diaretics will strip water from under the skin but also from the muscle and makes you look flat and can be very dangerous...

if you are taking in plenty of water..it wont sit on lower back or butt cheeks..it simply flushes in and out...if the body is getting plenty of water..there is no reason for the body to retain fluid...common sense.

sorry for rambling...diaretics are the cause of ruining many a persons time on stage after months and months of dieting..

dont do it.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Can you count the water in your protein shakes as part of your water intake

Sorry if this is a silly question


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

both looking good avril 

Phez, count water from everything of course. even fruit and veg is alot of water


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> both looking good avril
> 
> Phez, count water from everything of course. even fruit and veg is alot of water


Thanks


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

BigDom86 said:


> both looking good avril
> 
> Phez, count water from everything of course. even fruit and veg is alot of water


i disagree..totally...

youre making it harder than it is....just get the water or diluted sugar free juice in to you..about 7 litres per day for the week before the show..bigger guys may take in as much as 9 litres..

no need to count water in veg and on a diet...you shouldnt be eating fruit anyway..


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Greekgoddess said:


> Great advice Avril, I would rep you again but it won't let me do it.... I gave myself real problems trying to restrict water on contest day and twice lost conditioning through getting it very wrong.....I realised earlier this year what I had been doing wrong and I will not be making the same mistake a third time....


it is a hard lesson to learn...and it can cost you a place or 2 on stage..

dont be afraid to drink water...it wont go under the skin unless youve been totally dehydrated...

how many have went to pump backstage and cant get a pump??

yes they take in some rice cakes and jam and wee bit of chocolate...but you need water to carry those carbs into the muscle for that much needed pump.

i found...that eating baked potato on show day bloated my stomach..so i stuck to white rice/baby rice or rice cakes for comp day carbs...


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

so avril you dont use a scrap of dueretics you just keep to your 7 or so litres a day then do 1000mg of vitamin c a day. for the last week?


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

fantastic posts avril


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

b4kun09 said:


> so avril you dont use a scrap of dueretics you just keep to your 7 or so litres a day then do 1000mg of vitamin c a day. for the last week?


absolutely right...water and vitamin C..

only on show day do i increase vit C and after my initial cuppa tea with my breakfast..i just sip water...i dont mean 2ml at a time...i mean i have a mouthful of water whenever i want..i just do guzzle it...otherwise you be onstage bursting for a peee.. lol not good..

thats how ive done it for 35 shows...and garys done it for 34 shows...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

avril said:


> me and my partner gary have never used diaretics...we just load with water and use vitamin C
> 
> ive heard of so many people who dieted their ass off and then on the day totally wrecked their condition with use of lasix etc...
> 
> ...


Holy $hit look at the size of him. Ripped to shreds and a total machine.

Proud of both of you :thumbup1:


----------

